
Real Time Human Pose Estimation in the Browser with Tensorflow JS - hellbanner
https://medium.com/tensorflow/real-time-human-pose-estimation-in-the-browser-with-tensorflow-js-7dd0bc881cd5
======
hx2a
This is neat! It looks like it can do a lot of the things people use a
Microsoft Kinect for.

Do you have any examples of linking this to P5 or three.js?

